
Coingen - luu
http://coingen.bluematt.me/
======
boie0025
I only understand how crypto currency works at a very high level, but from
what I can reason with my limited understanding it seems that the ability of a
cryptocurrency to limit circulation is rendered useless by the ability to
create alternative currencies. It seems to me then, that the only
differentiation between currencies is marketing/popularity, does it then
follow that there's infinite inflation, or would that not matter?

